# Aspiring field archer wants to know



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, you ace field archers, I’d like your opinions. I just started shooting 5 months ago and have already become totally addicted to the sport. I’m now very much looking forward to field season, but have not yet shot beyond 30 yards as most of my experience has been indoors so far.

What’s the best method for an aspiring field archer to use in order to become comfortable aiming at and shooting the longer distances? I want to take it slow and easy so as not to create monsters out of mole hills, but not so slowly that I won’t be ready to shoot this year’s Hillbilly. I have to admit though that 80 yard beast is looking a bit intimidating to me right now.:mg: What did you do when first starting out? 

As an FYI, I’m set up with a sure loc supreme site with 4x lens and circular reticule and I shoot with a Scott Longhorn Pro 3 finger hinge release and a single cam bow at 40-ish pounds. I’ll be shooting ACCs 3L-04 w/0.750 spine weighing in at 276 grains complete. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't let the 80 scare you. there is only 1 shot at 80 yards no big deal. if you can get comfortable out to 65 yards you can just wing the rest (only a small handful of shots over 65)
It's all about having fun the scores will come in their own time. Just slowly work your way back from 30 until your more comfortable shooting the longer distances. If your already shooting good at 30 move back to 40 and practice there until your comfortable, then go to 50 and so on.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

It's Just like Bowgod said, Just have fun with it! The only thing that changes is your sight setting, the shot form, hold, follow through, is the same at 20 feet or 80 yards. AIM, AIM, AIM!!:teeth:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

just as Bowgod stated, get comfortable, have fun, don't put to much empasis on _having _to get all 5's.... keep it simple and have fun. 

i dont put any real time in the 70 and 80 yrd shot, i learn where i need to hold over ( shooting pins ) i just do my best and hope for the best. for now, i accept that i'm going to loose some points here,..


i'm comfortable with all the yrdages, so i really only shoot from 60 yrds, and keep my form and execution tuned. i will spend some time with the 35cm face at 30 yrds ( i _think_ that is the most difficult shot on the course ) 

small steps, but not necessarily slow steps, plenty of time before the hillbilly !


:shade:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Shooting the longer distances is just a mental game. It's the same form, process, and follow thru whether it's 20 feet or eighty yards.....


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Whew, I was hoping this would be the case. 

I do feel pretty comfortable at 30 and was planning on inching my way back to the 40 yard line in the near future if the weather holds out. I am having a lot of fun shooting the slightly longer distance and it does feels great not having to stand right on top of someone on an indoor line. But right now, I'd be happy just to hit a 3 beyond 40 yards, so shooting for a 5 each time is not even in my mindset. 

Thanks for your suggestions and I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions for you in the future.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I totally understand. Just remember to concentate on how you shoot the arrow and not where it goes. If you do that, it pretty much will always go where you want it to. When you let some doubt cross your mind and it starts thinking about missing, then you're done.....


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I totally understand. Just remember to concentate on how you shoot the arrow and not where it goes. If you do that, it pretty much will always go where you want it to. When you let some doubt cross your mind and it starts thinking about missing, then you're done.....


That's probably one of the more difficult things I'm working on at this stage. I don't always take the time to ensure my form is right on and at times am left wondering how the heck the arrow ended up where it did. The second is I find it difficult to give up control over the shot and just "know" the arrow will somehow end up where it is supposed to. Head still wants to get in the way when I least expect it.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yep, That's when you have to get the mind set that you should shoot the arrow like you're being scored on form and execution like say a platform diver rather than where the arrow hits. If you get this down, the scores will come and they will be impressive too..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is no difference shooting 30 vs 80 really.....just a different sight setting.

You need to not worry about crawling back to 80. I would shoot 40 get a mark.....move back to 50 get a mark....then 60.....then just jump on in and shoot a few at 80.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Yep, That's when you have to get the mind set that you should shoot the arrow like you're being scored on form and execution like say a platform diver rather than where the arrow hits. If you get this down, the scores will come and they will be impressive too..


I have not thought of it like that--it's a really good way to think about it; just might keep the ol brain occupied while concentrating on shooting. I believe I'll make that part of my routine. TKS Unclegus!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is no difference shooting 30 vs 80 really.....just a different sight setting.
> 
> You need to not worry about crawling back to 80. I would shoot 40 get a mark.....move back to 50 get a mark....then 60.....then just jump on in and shoot a few at 80.


And the fact that the target goes from looking like it's the size of a donut to the size of a cheerio.... I'd suspect it might be a bit different holding steady on a cheerio.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> And the fact that the target goes from looking like it's the size of a donut to the size of a cheerio.... I'd suspect it might be a bit different holding steady on a cheerio.


There is some degree of truth in this, BUT remember that as the distances increase, so do the target sizes. That is the reason I spent more time practicing 50 & 30 yds (the longest distances at their respective target sizes). If I can hit those yardages, I'm reasonably sure that any miss less than 50 yds is due entirely to a form breakdown. I will also practice the 80 & 70, but concentrate more on that target face at 65.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> There is some degree of truth in this, BUT remember that as the distances increase, so do the target sizes. That is the reason I spent more time practicing 50 & 30 yds (the longest distances at their respective target sizes). If I can hit those yardages, I'm reasonably sure that any miss less than 50 yds is due entirely to a form breakdown. I will also practice the 80 & 70, but concentrate more on that target face at 65.


Sound and logical advice, Lee. I believe I have a workable practice plan. Thanks, guys. :smile:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

montigre said:


> And the fact that the target goes from looking like it's the size of a donut to the size of a cheerio.... I'd suspect it might be a bit different holding steady on a cheerio.



the target image at 80 is the same as it is at 25ft and 25yds. stop worryin about the distance and just shoot. dont let your mind interfere with shooting. there is no try....just do.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> the target image at 80 is the same as it is at 25ft and 25yds. stop worryin about the distance and just shoot. dont let your mind interfere with shooting. there is no try....just do.


Will do. I'll let you guys know how I worked out after a few weeks. Thanks again, and let the games begin!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> the target image at 80 is the same as it is at 25ft and 25yds. stop worryin about the distance and just shoot. dont let your mind interfere with shooting. there is no try....just do.


Exactly.....if you are scared or worried you are never gonna hit.

I love shooting long range.....it's a thing of beauty to see that arrow drill the spot way out there


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

These guys have given some great advise, just have fun. I have been shooting the "hillbilly" range for almost 30 years. I belong to the Cumberland Bowhunters. I always like to take someone new around that range, so look me up. I will be shooting my first hillbilly with fingers if things go right, after over 30 years shooting with a release. Will be a challange for me I'm sure.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

willieM said:


> These guys have given some great advise, just have fun. I have been shooting the "hillbilly" range for almost 30 years. I belong to the Cumberland Bowhunters. I always like to take someone new around that range, so look me up. I will be shooting my first hillbilly with fingers if things go right, after over 30 years shooting with a release. Will be a challange for me I'm sure.


I'll do that Willie. Just let me know ahead of time if I should also pack along a small oxygen tank for the trek. From what I saw at states (my 1st time at Cumberland) it appears it may pose a bit of a challenge beyond the ordinary. Still looking forward to it though.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Montigre... where are you in MD? We have clubs all over.. I'm sure one of us will be glad to get you out and force you to shoot some long ones.. :lol:

Me, well, my first field shoot was just that.. walking blindly onto the Hill a couple of years ago to see what the buzz was about.. no marks, pin sights, only to 60 on one bow and 50 on the other... yes, it was a bit intimidating at first, but after that weekend, I was hooked...even though I sucked..  :wink:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

It's not as bad as it looks from below. There is a couple of steep spots but nothing drastic. Theres a couple of us old guys near 70 years old still getting around on the course [working and or shooting], so not that difficult. Look forward to shooting with you. willieM


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> Okay, you ace field archers, I’d like your opinions. I just started shooting 5 months ago and have already become totally addicted to the sport. I’m now very much looking forward to field season, but have not yet shot beyond 30 yards as most of my experience has been indoors so far.
> 
> What’s the best method for an aspiring field archer to use in order to become comfortable aiming at and shooting the longer distances? I want to take it slow and easy so as not to create monsters out of mole hills, but not so slowly that I won’t be ready to shoot this year’s Hillbilly. I have to admit though that 80 yard beast is looking a bit intimidating to me right now.:mg: What did you do when first starting out?
> 
> As an FYI, I’m set up with a sure loc supreme site with 4x lens and circular reticule and I shoot with a Scott Longhorn Pro 3 finger hinge release and a single cam bow at 40-ish pounds. I’ll be shooting ACCs 3L-04 w/0.750 spine weighing in at 276 grains complete. Thanks a bunch!!!


Baby you just need to shoot with Larry and Susan and myself. I think that you need to do more raking at your local club to build up stamina. Come to think of it we are having a work party on the 18th.  Ed Bowen


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Montigre... where are you in MD? We have clubs all over.. I'm sure one of us will be glad to get you out and force you to shoot some long ones.. :lol:
> 
> Me, well, my first field shoot was just that.. walking blindly onto the Hill a couple of years ago to see what the buzz was about.. no marks, pin sights, only to 60 on one bow and 50 on the other... yes, it was a bit intimidating at first, but after that weekend, I was hooked...even though I sucked..  :wink:


Hey John this is Gail from the Tuesday indoor league.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Hey John this is Gail from the Tuesday indoor league.


Ahh..well, that explains it.. :lol: yer right.. a rake, shovel, anything to build the stamina, and then they just gotta buck up and put the whim whammy on some practice butts.. :wink: :thumb:

She and her better half did quite well for the first indoor season, time to welcome em to outdoor archery.. :thumb; :cheers:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Montigre... where are you in MD? We have clubs all over.. I'm sure one of us will be glad to get you out and force you to shoot some long ones.. :lol:
> 
> Me, well, my first field shoot was just that.. walking blindly onto the Hill a couple of years ago to see what the buzz was about.. no marks, pin sights, only to 60 on one bow and 50 on the other... yes, it was a bit intimidating at first, but after that weekend, I was hooked...even though I sucked..  :wink:


Hi sticky, 
I may be closer than you think. May have even stood on the same line w/you during indoor season. Intriguing now, isn't it.... I don't think I'll need to be forced to shoot some long ones, in fact, I just bought 2 doz arrows in preparation for it. I'll probably suck too, but I'm going to have fun doing it! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Hi sticky,
> I may be closer than you think. May have even stood on the same line w/you during indoor season. Intriguing now, isn't it.... I don't think I'll need to be forced to shoot some long ones, in fact, I just bought 2 doz arrows in preparation for it. I'll probably suck too, but I'm going to have fun doing it! :set1_rolf2:


:chortle: yea, now I realize... :lol: 

Having fun is what it's all about.. shot up at one of your hangouts this weekend.. I sucked, but had fun... :becky: :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Baby you just need to shoot with Larry and Susan and myself. I think that you need to do more raking at your local club to build up stamina. Come to think of it we are having a work party on the 18th.  Ed Bowen


I was there on Sunday with Larry and Sue, but you were no where to be seen....I was still dialing in on 20 though due to the new skinny arrows. Man, talk about shooting spaghettis at the target...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Hey John this is Gail from the Tuesday indoor league.


No fair, man. I was enjoying being mysteeeerious and you let the cat out of the bag. I'm off Friday and will be trying to get my marks to at least 40. Hope to see you there. 

Thanks, John for the kind words--


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> No fair, man. I was enjoying being mysteeeerious and you let the cat out of the bag. I'm off Friday and will be trying to get my marks to at least 40. Hope to see you there.
> 
> Thanks, John for the kind words--


haha.. busted..


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> No fair, man. I was enjoying being mysteeeerious and you let the cat out of the bag. I'm off Friday and will be trying to get my marks to at least 40. Hope to see you there.
> 
> Thanks, John for the kind words--


ME AND MY BIG MOUTH OH WELL NOTHING UNUSUAL :teeth:


----------

